# gonna be a great uncle



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

well neice just called an finally said mom was gonna be a great grandma.an mom acted suprised like she was supposed to.she is due to calve oct 4th.guess i better go toy tractor shopping.an cow shopping as well.gotta start the new calf off right.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

neice is gonna quit her job before the baby hitts the ground.thanks kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

You'd think this was a cow forum or something with all the cattle terms!  I hope your neice is used to it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

kitty the kids have been treated like calves cows an bulls since they hitt the ground.an 3 of them nicks show it.pigglett is the oldest neice.horns is the preggers neice.an baby bull is the oldest nephew.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats!
Time for "you" to start a quilt!

Did soon to be great grandma already know?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess they are used to it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

yes great grandma already knew.because the dumb grandpa came in wearing a shirt that said grandpa.an he wasnt supposed to wear it here till haylee called an told grandma.but he spilled the beans.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 10, 2009)

For months, I watched my sister freak out over becoming a grandma, when he daughter was preggo! 
I kept my mouth shut to the fact, her son was going to be a daddy too! 
She was so thrilled when she did find out, she didn't even get mad at me for not telling her! No fun at all!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

its funny because most wemen think they are to young tobe a grandma.i wonder what my ex sis in law thought of being a grandma.i bet she freaked because she dont like getting old.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its funny because most wemen think they are to young tobe a grandma.i wonder what my ex sis in law thought of being a grandma.i bet she freaked because she dont like getting old.


My sister was thrilled at the thought of becoming a grandma, just freaked!
If I was as old as you, I would have to accept it, but being only 29, I am too young to be a grandma!(and will always be)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

well im so old i prolly wont pick the baby up an tote it around.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well im so old i prolly wont pick the baby up an tote it around.


I'm so young and irresponsible, it would probably be unsafe for Hubbys daughter to ever expect me to babysit! YEA!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

that baby will have you wrapped around  its lil finger.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that baby will have you wrapped around  its lil finger.


Maaybee!

But, I have a horrible feeling Hubby is going to be a true doting grampa, and I am going to be the one running around with a horse whip and cleaning up the messes!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

your prolly right there.granpas love spoiling babies.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 11, 2009)

there is really no age for grandama's in my book. i',m 51 have kids from 33,32,31 an have grandkids from 1@16 & 1@14 & 1@13 &  2@11 & 1@9 & 1@4 & 1@3 & 1@2 of ages. And with the 16 yr old, i won't put it pass her if i became a greatgrandma sooner then i think. Don't agree on their life style. but i don't raise my kids,   Kids.so enjoy not really that bad being a young grandma.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

the thing is we wont see this kid so much.as they live 350mi away from us.so him spending the nite is out of the q.


----------



## Nifty (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations Great Uncle Wyne!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks


----------

